# problema alsa[risolto]

## Franco191075

sul notebook toshiba qosmio f60-12e alsa non emette alcun suono, non mi compaiono nemmeno le regolazioni volume ma solo degli interruttori iec

```
01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at d3000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
```

Last edited by Franco191075 on Thu Feb 24, 2011 5:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

se lanci alsamixer da shell?

----------

## ago

controlla di avere alsa installato e aggiunto la relativa use in make.conf

```
amd64box ~ # eix -I --only-names alsa

media-libs/alsa-lib

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

media-sound/alsa-headers

media-sound/alsa-utils
```

----------

## Franco191075

tutto ok l'output è come il tuo, non sò che pesci pigliare...

----------

## ago

guarda i livelli del mixer, come suggerito da extreamer

----------

## Franco191075

non ci sono i livelli, mi fà scegliere tra 2 schede(non capisco perchè) intel che non mi dà nulla e nvidia che mi mostra 4 interruttori s/pdif ,li accendo ma non si sente nulla

----------

## Franco191075

 :Razz:  risolto

anche se lspci dice nvidia ,in realtà funziona col driver realtek HD!

----------

## k01

ma non è che hai due schede audio? una pci e una usb?

----------

## Franco191075

no no la scheda è una sola, 

```
ToshibaLinux ~ # aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC272 Analog [ALC272 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ToshibaLinux ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 12)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 12)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 06)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 330M] (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

02:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller (rev 01)

02:00.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Memory Stick Host Controller (rev 01)

02:00.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e852 (rev 01)

03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

ToshibaLinux ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b130 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

almeno....  :Shocked: 

----------

